# Installing FreeBSD 13 on Samsung or Western Digital NVMe drives



## int0x50 (Jul 20, 2021)

I am planning to purchase NVMe hardware and I am planning to install FreeBSD on it (ZFS). My work is to try bhyve (linux, windows guests) and play with it. 

I would like to know, whether this NVMe based devices are supported.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2021)

nvme(4), nvd(4), nda(4)


----------



## Geezer (Jul 20, 2021)

Find parts
					

A database of all the hardware that works under bsd




					bsd-hardware.info
				











						Find parts
					

A database of all the hardware that works under bsd




					bsd-hardware.info
				











						Find parts
					

A database of all the hardware that works under bsd




					bsd-hardware.info


----------



## int0x50 (Jul 20, 2021)

thank you very  much SirDice

thank you Geezer. It really helps. I have submitted my info through hw-probe.


----------



## jardows (Jul 21, 2021)

I have FreeBSD 13.0 running without issues (at least any storage-related issues) on a Western Digital Black SN750 512GB drive.


----------



## Holger (Jul 21, 2021)

I have a Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 1TB NVMe. Works like a charm.


----------



## int0x50 (Aug 9, 2021)

thank you all. currently my FreeBSD is running from NVME WD device.


----------

